# Sunglass Lenses for the Desert



## Etype (May 19, 2011)

Who's using what and how do they like them?  I've had eye surgery and need some pretty dark lenses.
Some of the ones I've recently tried-
Oakleys-
VR28s- Wore them pre-eye surgery, loved them.  They are too light for me now.
Grey- Decent, not dark enough for my sensitive eyes in the Kandahar blaze though.
Black Iridium Polarized- Pretty good lenses for my light colored light sensitive eyes.  Not a contrast lens though so they just dull everything way down evenly- don't make the colors 'pop' if you know what I mean.

Frogs Green Mirrored Polarized- I had a pair of these I picked up from a sports store and loved them.  They were sort of a pink contrast (a lot like Oakley G30s) but still cut a lot of light.  They scratched up and got nasty pretty quick but I only paid 20 bucks for them.

Does anyone use Costa Del Mar?  I had a pair as a kid and thought they were pretty slick, that was before I knew anything about sunglasses.  Their 580P lenses look pretty good online but I'd like a review from one of my peers and not a pro fisherman before I drop the 150 bucks on them.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2011)

Oakley M Frames, with Black Polarized lenses. I wont wear anything else.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 19, 2011)

Anything polarized for me too. (eye injury) Oakley Monster Dogs or Pups


----------



## Teufel (May 19, 2011)

I have a set of WileyX Hydro's that I like.  I also use M frames.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2011)

I always went with the M Frames from Oakley, but that was mostly because they were issued (i.e. free) and I'm cheap like that.


----------



## x SF med (May 19, 2011)

Any GOOD polarized lens is going to be good... but a drawback with polarization - if you use any led screens when your beating the trail... you need to take the lenses off to see them...  and make sure you have compatible polarization on any windows you will be using (lateral, vertical or horizontal - if lateral it needs to be the same angle) or you very likely will get partial refractive opacity in the overlap areas (cross hatching)...  but polarization and decent shading will save you from furthere eye damage and slow cataract formation.    also - make sure you get ISO/OSHA rated safety lenses....  wraparounds or detachable side shields.

I'm a medic...  eye injuries suck.   I'm a weapons guy...  bullet launchers can blow up....   Heed me young padawan  or I will sic Cback and Crip on you too.


----------



## Muppet (May 19, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Any GOOD polarized lens is going to be good... but a drawback with polarization - if you use any led screens when your beating the trail... you need to take the lenses off to see them... and make sure you have compatible polarization on any windows you will be using (lateral, vertical or horizontal - if lateral it needs to be the same angle) or you very likely will get partial refractive opacity in the overlap areas (cross hatching)... but polarization and decent shading will save you from furthere eye damage and slow cataract formation. also - make sure you get ISO/OSHA rated safety lenses.... wraparounds or detachable side shields.
> 
> I'm a medic... eye injuries suck. I'm a weapons guy... bullet launchers can blow up.... Heed me young padawan or I will sic Cback and Crip on you too.



Damn doc. I always learn something from you.

F.M.


----------



## Etype (May 19, 2011)

SF Med, as a fan of long words (although I usually only get to use them when talking gun/sniper stuff), I really enjoy your posts.

I always just thought, "Damn, I can't see shit through this window with these sunglasses on."


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2011)

Etype said:


> ...I always just thought, "Damn, I can't see shit through this window with these sunglasses on."



:-"...  I hate to say I told ya so.....  Your next test....  disassemble and reassemble the Browning Automatic Rifle, perform a functions and fire test and then describe the buffer/ROF limiting assembly....  after that we will move to the DShK and from the DShK to the Swedish K ....   This will be a timed exercise....  Tomorrow, Team Level First Responder Training....  I hope you're afraid of needles....


----------

